# Key Post: Lawnmowers



## Marion (26 Feb 2003)

We are about to purchase our first mower ( not electric) any advice- Laois/Offaly/Westmeath area

_Title & content changed from all capitals to mixed case by ClubMan._


----------



## GeoffreyOD (26 Feb 2003)

*lawnmowers*

Buy from a service dealer - they generally don't sell rubbish because they know that if you have problems then they will have to repair the thing afterward.
A Briggs & Stratton authorised repair center is a good place to buy from as when you get it repaired you'll probably get genuine parts rather than very poor quality pattern parts.

Don't buy a lawnmower with a tecumseh engine as these are the cheapest engine and they are generally the most unreliable.  
Look for bearings in the wheel.
Don't buy a pressed steel deck machine as they will rust through due to the acid in rotting grass.
Look for an aluminium deck or plastic but from my experience aluminium is better in the long term as long as you watch out for stones and bones.
Make sure you can fold up the handles and that the design of the bag isn't overly fussy.
Go for simplicity.  If you can do without a power drive, then do without as the gearbox will eventually give trouble. Same goes for blade brake, etc...  more parts mean more to go wrong.

Don't buy a push machine that is too heavy for you as it will be so much harder to push once you get into heavy grass.

Laois\Offaly\Westmeath is too broad an area.  Buy from a dealer that is relatively local to you.  Lugging your bulky lawnmower 30 or 40 miles to and from your dealer once or twice a year is too much trouble, especially when the handles are sticking out the back of the car.


----------



## jem (26 Feb 2003)

*Re: lawnmowers*



> If you can do without a power drive, then do without as the gearbox will eventually give trouble. Same goes for blade brake, etc... more parts mean more to go wrong.



If you have much grass for god sake get the power driven version. I did thank God. Also get the most powerful that you can afford, if will save you hardship later.


----------



## GeoffreyOD (26 Feb 2003)

*powerdrive or not powerdrive*

If you can do without a powerdrive do without a powerdrive as they add weigth, cost money, and give trouble which is expensive to put right.
If you must get a power drive look out for variable speed or multi-speed gearboxes.  A single speed power drive is generally travelling too fast in around shrubery and too slowly in the open.  If buying a Powerdrive then check that the tyres on the driving wheels have a decent thread pattern otherwise they'll slip and tear up your turf.

Power is misleading - a SideValve 6 HP Briggs and Stratton Quantum engine isn't as good as a 4.5HP Honda OHV engine because it just doesn't have the torque you need to get through heavy grass.


----------



## sueellen (12 Apr 2004)

*Re: >>Lawnmowers*

*Additional comments from another thread*

*PGD*

I need to buy a petrol lawnmower (and strimmer). I don't need anything fancy so I suspect I will end up buying the cheapest ones in Woodies or Argos

Does anybody have anything to say about brands to stay away from.

*ninsaga*

 Not sure about brand problems - but do make sure there is a grass box on the mower 

*DAC*

Depends on the size of your lawn if its not too big (Semi-D type size) then a 3.5 HP engine will be fine for larger then 5.0 HP - a good make of engine is Briggs & Stratton it is the engine used on a lot of different brands. 

*PGD*

I have a large garden (larger than semi d). 

But I don't understand how a 5HP engine will be any better than a 3.5HP engine except for if the grass is longer?

*DAC*

 Hi
Basically a 3.5 HP engine will be under more stress than a 5.0 HP, now the size of lawn (time to cut it= lenght of time the mower is active) is probably the major factor on the life expectancy of the mower. I had a 3.5 HP mower but it was too small for the Lawn it lasted 2 years - since I've upgraded to a 5.0 & its much better -

DAC 

*Slash*

You do not need a motor mower, if you have a semi-D type garden. A 30cm Qualcast hand mower for about 70 euro will do the job nicely, and will last for years and years. Don't waste two or three hundred euro on a motor mower. 

*PGD*

thanks, but I have an electric Black and Decker type mower at the mo and my garden is of a size and layout that I spend more time winding and moving the extension cord than I do working. 

I think I will pay a visit to my local outlet before buying the cheapest in Woodies/Atlantic. 

*mickeym*

 Slash, the Qualcast you mention - is that a rotary mower. This is what I was recommended to get for a small garden. 
Would you recommend the electric Flymos sub €100 mowers??

m 

*ClubMan
Administrator*

"You do not need a motor mower, if you have a semi-D type garden. A 30cm Qualcast hand mower for about 70 euro will do the job nicely, and will last for years and years. Don't waste two or three hundred euro on a motor mower"

Same here! A cheap and cheerful rotary push mower is sufficient for a small garden. Good exercise too.  

*Slash*

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the Qualcast you mention - is that a rotary mower. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No. It is a cylinder mower; it's called a Panther 30, and you can see it on 
www.qualcast.co.uk/cylinder/panther30.html


*ClubMan
Administrator*

 Sorry - I meant cylinder mower as well above. In fact I think I have the same mower as Slash!


----------



## sueellen (26 Jun 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Clodagh
Unregistered User
Electric LawnMowers - Any Good??*

Was wondering if anyone has any opinions on elctric-powered lawnmowers?

My dad says they're useless, though I don't think he's used one since the 70's, so perhaps they're a bit better than they used to be... He always uses a petrol-powered mower.

I was thinking of maybe getting one as I hope to be getting my own place soon, which has a garden. As I don't have a car it would make getting petrol, for a petrol mower, a bit difficult .

Anyone know if electric mowers are any good, or are there any brands anyone would recommend; or types which I shouldn't get? Thanks for any help or advice! 

*Murt10
Registered User
Electric LawnMowers - Any Good??*

Go for the electric one. 

No petrol, servicing, pulling a piece of rope to get the thing started, dipping for oil, difficult starting.

We have a flymo for years and havn't done anything at all with it. It just keeps going. It has a big blade under it rather than a bit of cable. Plug it in, pull the handle and away it goes.

Murt


*Elcato
Moderator
Electric LawnMowers - Any Good??*

I got a flymo electric one time and returned it after one cut cos it didn't cut short enough. In general though the electric mower does the trick without any of the above mentioned problems. I just would avoid the flymo type. 

*Arcade 
Unregistered User
mowers*

Hi,

I suppose it depends on how big the garden is and how out of control the grass gets til you cut it..if its small and flat and you cut it regularly, an electric mower will be grand, otherwise a petrol mower would be the better option..
A 

*Jellybean
Unregistered User
Electric Mowers*

Hi Clodagh,

I've had both. First a flymo which was ok until it went over a bump in the grass and died! I didn't bother to get it fixed as I moved house and now have a garden that's 3 times the size of the last. However up to that point it did a good job (provided your grass was bone dry). Didn't do so well if the grass was even slightly damp as it kept clogging the chute.

The petrol one I have now does a great job but as I said the garden is much larger. It does have the advantage of making light work of damp grass which my flymo couldn't manage. As for the petrol/oil element, I keep a can of petrol in the shed and only need to refill the mower from time to time. I haven't had to change the oil yet.

I think the main advice would be to assess the size of your garden and choose a mower that will suit your needs best. I went to a local hardware/garden centre and the chap there asked me all the questions before recommending which mower to buy. 

*getoffthepot
Registered User
Lawnmower*

Have a bigger than normal flymo at least 10 years and would get another one - never hasd a problem and it cuts good when long and grass is heavy.

Cut my grass on saturday - looks great.

Size of garden is a factor - big garden go for petrol self drive motor - don't want to be pushing it.
small to medium - electric.

*Clodagh
Unregistered User
Lawnmower*

Thanks for all the information & advice!

The garden would be about 75ft/22m long, and width would be as wide as a regular semi-detached house. It's a completely flat garden.

Would this size probably be ok to use an electric mower in?

"getoffthepot", do you find problems using the mower if the grass is damp/wet? Do you only use the mower when the grass is dry? 

*nogser
Frequent poster
Re: Lawnmower*

An electric mover should be fine for that size garden. Don't buy the basic models. Check the variations of height that it cuts before buying. You should have at least 4 with one low one. It can be advisable to borrow a petrol mover for the first cut each year as it often has gotten quite long. Also look for one with a decent capacity for collecting the grass in the machine.

Nogser 

*Geoffreyod
Unregistered User
push cylinder mowers*

Give a beautiful finish.
Practically maintenance free.
Environmentally friendly.
Inexpensive
No cables to get cut.

But, requires physical exertion to push.

Husqvarna Novolette would be about the best push cylinder mower on the market.


----------



## sueellen (25 Jul 2004)

*anon2398
Unregistered User
Lawnmowers*

We need to buy a petrol lawnmowers, and I just discovered how wildly expensive they are this weekend. We are hoping to get one second hand from the local hire company, but they have such a range of features, what do I look for and what's worth paying extra for? For example self propelled - is this worth it? Garden is not on a slope, so maybe this isn't worth the money, but is a lawnmower heavy to push (esp. when heavily pregnant?!).

Thanks. 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Lawnmowers*

Hi,

First and foremost if at all possible do not push a lawnmower whilst heavily pregnant. IMHO far too much risk involved to both yourself and the baby.

One bit of advice I would give anyone is to make sure if buying a petrol mower not to get one with the rollers at the back to put the stripes in the grass. It might look very nice when the job is done but it makes the job much harder/strain on one's back. We used to have a Mountfield and it was excellent.

*Syphon
Unregistered User
Will it fit in the boot of the car though*.

I agree. Mountfield. I have mine 22 years and still going strong. I get it serviced about every 5 years in Brodericks
in Glenageary. 


*Geoffreyod
Unregistered User
lawnmowers*

A mountfield of 22 years ago is not the same as a new Mountfield. They don't make them like that anymore - they were over-engineered and practically indestructible.
Modern ones are trading off the reputation of the company's product 20 years ago.
A 25 year old mountfield M4 will still probably be working in 15 years time by which time the new one will have been worn out.

I do not recommend purchasing second hand garden equipment from Hire stores - ex-hire machines would have suffered ferocious abuse in their very short lives.


----------



## sueellen (22 Aug 2004)

*Some other posts*

*weedy
Unregistered User
which lawnmower?*

I need a new lawn-mower. Anyone got a good one to recommend? 

*gollmacmorna
Registered User
Buy a "Mulcher"*

We have a Power Drive Yamaha mower. The only complaints about it are fairly minor
1 the handles don't fold down so it takes up alot of room in the garage
2 having to empty the grassbox ( When I am buying again I am definitely going to buy a mower that mulches up the grass into fine pieces leaving it on the lawn)

Buy one that mulches the grass as it will save loads of hassle.
Or if you have a handy €1,000 or so under your mattress buy a ROBOMOWER that will mow the garden itself.

*weedy
Unregistered User
re*

Whats the cost of a reliable mower?


*Geoffreyod
Unregistered User
Don't believe the hype*

Mulchers aren't much good if you like a good lawn.
If you mulch then you'll have to cut the lawn more often as the grass cuttings fertilise the lawn so in high season you might be cutting the grass twice a week.
Mulchers only work well in the dry. When the grass is wet it sticks to the bottom of the deck and falls off in lumps. Mulchers lead to moss growing in your lawn.
Mulchers are good in warm dry climates where the grass is sparse.

"what's the cost of a reliable mower"
€200 upwards.

what's the cost of a durable mower
€400 and upwards.

*weedy
Unregistered User*

2nd hand any good? any chance of a trade in.?
I have a Harry with a burnt out engine.....am told it is not worth repairing? Is it worth anything? Thanks Goeffrey for all your great advice.... 

*Geoffreyod
Unregistered User
secondhand*

Generally there is no reason for replacing a machine unless it is worn out. Secondhand market is almost non existant and machines should be inspected carefully before purchase.
If everything on your Harry is in working order except for the engine then you should be able to get a replacement engine for a fair bit less than the cost of a new machine but this is only worth while if the machine is in very good order otherwise you'll be paying for other parts in a couple of years time and lose all the money you saved now. 
Dealer is probably trying to sell you new lawnmower because he has one in stock which he'd like to sell where as he probably doesn't have an engine in stock and wouldn't make as much money on an engine any way.
Harry without engine is still worth something for parts as it can be broken down for parts - wheels, flaps, blades, bag are all expensive to purchase new. Don't expect much for it but if you want to bargain ask him how much a Grass Bag for a Harry would cost. A complete grass bag is worth at least €80 so if he is only offering €50 for the machine complete you might get him to give a better trade in.


----------



## sueellen (9 Jan 2005)

*Some other posts*

*Fingalian
Registered User
Ride On LawnMowers*

Anybody have any experience of Ride on Lawnmowers? Which type are best mulchers or grass catchers? Some sellers tell me that the Irish climate is unsuitable for mulching and other people say 'get one that mulchs'????? 

*Sueellen
Moderator*

Do you have a very big garden to justify the high cost of a ride-on mower? 

*Fingalian
Registered User
LawnMower*

An acre, takes me 3hrs to cut it every week during the growing season hence my interest in a Ride on. I don't mind the exercise its the time I can't afford.  

*demoivre
Registered User
Re: LawnMower*

I have a Bolens 13 hp ride on mulcher and 1.25 acres of grass to cut. I think it's excellent and the secret is cut the grass frequently and don't take too much off it each time. Even if the grass is damp you still don't leave much behind provided you don't cut it too short. I bought it in 2000 at a cost of £2500 and it hasn't given me any real trouble over the years. That crack of having to empty a basket would do my head in never mind the build up of grass shavings. When I am replacing the mower I'll replace it with something similar. 

*sunnyday
Registered User
Re: Ride On LawnMowers*

With these mulcher mowers, is the mulched grass noticable on the lawn afterwards, particularily after it has dried a bit and turned brown? I really like the idea of having no basket to empty also, but don't fancy the lawn looking half brown for most of the summer. 

*demoivre
Registered User
Re: Ride On LawnMowers*

Hi Sunnyday,

Quite the opposite actually - people comment about how green my grass looks. A mulcher actually acts as a fertilising mechanism with the small shavings being the fertiliser. Make no mistake though you must cut frequently with a mulcher - I cut twice a week in the summertime. Even with heavy showers the mulcher works fine for me, you'll get some lumps from the wheels but that's going to happen anyway, I just pick them up with a shovel afterwards. 

*Fingalian
Registered User
Ride On LawnMowers*

Hi demoivre,
Thanks for the info.Had a look at the Bolens....nice machine. How long does it take to cut your lawn during the summer?


*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Hire One Before Buying*

Take it these machines cost quite a bit - have no idea of cost! Would it therefore be worth your while to hire one out for even 1 cut to see if it suits your needs before investing? 

*demoivre
Registered User
Ride On LawnMowers*

Hi Fingalian,

It takes me about an hour and ten minutes to cut the grass with the ride on. I dont have flower beds or shrubs in the middle of my garden, they're around the sides as are the trees. This makes a big difference to the ride on as clearly they cant turn in as tight a space as the hand mower. The donkey work like trimming the edges and sweeping the paths adds on more time but I would have to do that regardless of the type of mower I had. 

*elderdog
Frequent poster*

Demoivre,

Couldnt agree more

Its the little details that take the time

Big mower is not much use under wee trees & such like and can be a bit dodgy around edges.

I guess if you are cutting a cricket pitch then a big ride on mower is just the job  


eDog  

*noelodea
Registered User
Ride-on Mower*

I am looking at buying a mower both for domestic and commercial use,probably a mower that can collect as well as mulch grass. It would need to be fairly powerful and reliable as it would be used quiet often,and be capable of working in wet conditions,any ideas?. 

*Henny Penny
Frequent poster
Mulcher*

 ... if you are working in wet conditions consider getting a mower that does not mulch ... otherwise the duct will be constantly clogged by soggy grass.

John Deere do a good range according to my next door neighbour ... we have a Hayter mower ... not a ride on and I can't fault it. 

*beldin
Registered User
Re: Ride-on Mower*

I have been looking into this a lot lately as well. The problems are that a number of makes , honda , castelgarden etc are made in the same factory and hence look identical. I have been told that the honda are the best with the most reliable and quietest engines but then they are more expensive. Most of them can mulch as well but the lawn has to be cut twice a week for that. Also look for hydrostatic gearing so that you don't have to worry about changing gears , just press the pedal to go faster. the prices we have been quoted for a reasonably good machine is between 3 and 3.5 K. 

*demoivre
Registered User
Re: Ride-on Mower*

You will see the discussion above about ride ons. I stand by what I said then.  

*noelodea
Registered User
Re: Ride-on Mower*

Thanks for everbody's input. A friend of mine has a 20HP Honda which can bag and mulch,its fine for bagging but its not a good mulcher,leaves too much grass on the ground. I've been looking at the Toro range,they have a mulcher/bagger which LOOKS pretty impressive,anybody any experience with these. 
Also,the Kubota looks good,but expensive I think and more aimed at mulching only,again any ideas ?


----------



## mollser (18 Feb 2005)

have read all the posts above, anyone any opionions on this one? Its €149 in Argos here, cheapest one they have, but don't really want to spend any more. Will I get a few years hassle free out of this? 



thanks


----------



## sueellen (18 Feb 2005)

Hi Mollser,

IMHO that one looks as if it would do the business.  We have something similar for a few years now and it works fine and we have a big garden.

The fact that it has a Briggs and Stratton engine stands to it.  The grassbox looks big enough also for you not to have to empty it every couple of minutes.  The 3 cutting heights and metal blade also seem like good ideas.

You could always test it out and cut our grass (front and back) seeing as the poor hubby has a lot of golf and football on his agenda at the moment!


----------



## Slash (18 Feb 2005)

I may be wrong, but I think that particular model has a plastic body, which obviously would not be as robust as one made of metal. However, if treated with respect, it should last for years and years.


----------



## mollser (18 Feb 2005)

decision made, thanks!

Sue - thank you for your kind offer, if there's a barbq on after I'm there!!


----------



## BenG (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Lawnmowers + Maint tips*

Just bought a Harry lawnmower from the briggs and Straton dealer in Naas.
Flemings 045-897821 (ask for the guy who sounds like Charlie McCreevey, he could do a radio double) this man knows his mowers and has a good range, and is sound to deal with.
He will only service what he sells, a good sign I think.
Mower has Briggs and straton engine,
Aluminium body, - extends life way beyond steel decks, 
proper bearings in wheels, large cloth grassbox, size matters here, as less empyting ( size of grass box as much as width of mower determines speed of cutting a lawn) if you can get both great. Cloth box is better as plastic can be cracked by a stone/ other hard object.
Solid height adjusters, foldable arm, all in a great machine, very pleased with it. 319 Euro and a nice green petrol can for 6 quid.
My bro in law has a harry for 6-8 years, never serviced it and it's going grand 

Little known factsnot by ne anyway)
Petrol should not be stored over the winter as it goes off, also your mower should be emptied of petrol after the last cut of the season as being left over winter with the same petrol in it can coat the carborator which causes issues later.


----------



## BenG (17 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Lawnmowers*

Just to add, no drive on the mower as lawn is flat, also a drive is another part which can go wrong as the mower gets older. Didn't expect that smiley in the last message. Anyway.
By the way ask about money is a brilliant forum, can't remember my password.


----------



## Janet (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: >>Lawnmowers*

Still on the subject of lawnmowers - I need to get an air filter for ours.  No idea what make, was just handed the old filter and asked to get a new one.  Tried Woodies when I was there at weekend but they don't do them.  Is there anywhere in town that might?  My Monday to Saturdays are pretty much taken up at the moment so I can't just make it down to the local lawnmover place.  Need somewhere accessible from IFSC during lunchhour or open on Sunday.


----------



## oirish (2 May 2006)

try the ALCI [broken link removed] [the trade members list] - probably better for the ride on people but you can be lucky with ex-trade/ commercial mowers as well.


----------



## sparkeydyog (5 May 2006)

We have a big lawn, about 1/3 acre which is uneven and sloped in parts. Don't want to buy a ride on  mower.  Could someone please recommend or give advice on a good quality mower for toughish terrain.


----------



## oirish (5 May 2006)

stiga multiclip range - [husquvarna make them and stiga] - still a big area - they're a mulching mower so save a fortune on time and fertilise the lawn - european made so parts are relatively cheap and a commercial model - try for a commercial trade in


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jun 2006)

Consumer Choice Magazine Best Buys June 2006

Electric, Small  Lawns:  Bosch Rotak 34  €150 

Electric, Medium Lawns: Wolf-Garten Compact Plus 37E  €418

Petrol, Large Lawns:
Honda Izy HRG 415PD €420
or
Mountfield 460 PD €499


----------

